# Fuval fx5 questions



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I have 2 current fx5's on my tank and i have had once since 2005, and purchased one a month ago, now the newer one is much faster flowing i would say twice or3 times as much. I cannot work out why?

The both have the same amount of bio, the both have new sponges, also i have given the pump a good clean and serviced it? What else could it be? All all pipes are the same length etc


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

see if the old one improves if you swap all the media and hose to brand new ones. over time things can build up in those hoses since we normally just clean the media.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the advice. I tried changing the media and baskets etc and it still ran slow? Tomorrow i am going to change the pump and see if this makes a difference? I am wondering if there is something stuck in the filter somewhere i cant see slowing it down?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

If one is loud Its loosing suction.

If there isnt anything stuck in the hoses.
Its going to be the pump.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

switch the hoses (actually just the bucket part) and see if one runs slower with certain hoses. If so, then thats your problem. If not, then its gotta be in the bucket part.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

plus loose debris can get into the pumps and slow the flow down drastically. Make sure there isn't much loose debris floating around.

Sorry to derail this a lil, but I figured instead of opening a new topic post a quickie. The DVD that comes with the FX5, Is anyone having problems watching it? I can't get it to come up on my computer or my PS3? I'd like to watch it


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

My guess would be a different (or worn out) impeller in the pump, or that one of them is sucking air in the intake line somewhere... if there arent lots of bubbles shooting out then your other one is worn out, or has debris in the impeller housing... its easy to order a new impeller (around 50$) and that should fix your problem if you dont find something in there when you check it out...


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. Well i changed the hoses and also the media from fx5 to fx5 and this one still ran slow. Then i cleaned the impeller and also the housing and this made no difference so i think a new impeller could be it. I ordered one on ebay and should be here tomorrow so hopefully this will sort it out. This fx5 was one of the first of the production line so hopefully the impeller has just got a little old over time?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

More than likely ya gotta remember these suckas run constant for a long period of time so not unlikely that it's a little worn down. Hope it works out for you as they are deadly filters!!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

pirairtool said:


> Thanks for all the help. Well i changed the hoses and also the media from fx5 to fx5 and this one still ran slow. Then i cleaned the impeller and also the housing and this made no difference so i think a new impeller could be it. I ordered one on ebay and should be here tomorrow so hopefully this will sort it out. This fx5 was one of the first of the production line so *hopefully the impeller has just got a little old over time?*


Or they updated it with a more efficient design... so keep other FX5 users updated when you receive your new one, and take some pics for comparison when you swap them out!


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

I had the same problem with one of my fx5's my piranha were alway darting around the tank and would knock the strainer parts offt he power heads. it took me 9 month to figure out that one of the strainer was able to fit in the intake tube for the fx5 and go al the way to valve and get stuck. so I would phyicaly check intake tube for any thing stuck in it. also gravel will get stuck in impeller wheel and slow the flow hope I helpped ya good luck


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

pirairtool said:


> Thanks for all the help. Well i changed the hoses and also the media from fx5 to fx5 and this one still ran slow. Then i cleaned the impeller and also the housing and this made no difference so i think a new impeller could be it. I ordered one on ebay and should be here tomorrow so hopefully this will sort it out. This fx5 was one of the first of the production line so hopefully the impeller has just got a little old over time?


I just bought a new FX 5. Could you tell me in what order you put your media in it? What's in each basket? Where do you put the polishing pads?


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

vinniegambini.......Put biomedia in all trays, thats what i have in both anyhow. Carbon killed all my plants. ALso i wouldnt personally use the polishing pads, unless you want to remove them every week as mine just get so clogged up. What i use to do was break the pads down and use like 1/5 of the pad so much thinner and this way they dont get as clogged.

Back to my filter.

I fitted a new impeller today, and it has made no difference so i cant really work out why the new one is working better than the old one. I have tried

changing media
changing hoses
changing pumps
installing new impeller

But the thing is...when i first got the fx5 in 2005 i remember it being like the new one i have got a couple of months ago so im really confused.

Either way i think im gonna but another fx5 and have that as my bio, and this one that runs slow...i am just going to fill it with loads of sponges to fine clean the water.

Either way it is a serious mystery???!!


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

The only other thing i can think of is when you move the purge valve around when the filter is running it sounds like it might be sucking in a bit of air??? Also it slightly leaks like a drop every minute if the black screw cap isnt fully tightened where as my new fx5 doesnt leak or let in air either way???? Maybe this could be the cause?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

vinniegambini said:


> Thanks for all the help. Well i changed the hoses and also the media from fx5 to fx5 and this one still ran slow. Then i cleaned the impeller and also the housing and this made no difference so i think a new impeller could be it. I ordered one on ebay and should be here tomorrow so hopefully this will sort it out. This fx5 was one of the first of the production line so hopefully the impeller has just got a little old over time?


I just bought a new FX 5. Could you tell me in what order you put your media in it? What's in each basket? Where do you put the polishing pads?
[/quote]

Put the polishing pad in the bottom tray


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Is it normal for the fx5 to leak by where those snap on valves go into the inlet and outlet. I heard the clicking sound so it should be water tight right? I checked back several hours later and there was water dripping from the outlet part right where the tubing is connected... i checked that it secure and has a hose connector securely on it. the tubing itself is fine I checked that also. I took it apart and retightened it again and it seems like it drips 7-10 drops per minute which isn't alot. It also made the clicking sound so it's supposedly water tight according to the instructions. I was wondering if with time will it kinda seal up? I personally though the fx5 was a pain in the ass to get the tubing onto the valves other then that easy to assemble. Only if the hoses were rubber







. I can see this filter will be a nightmare when it comes time to clean. Definitely no Eheim.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

anybody?


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I have had this many a time. Basically where your inlet and outlet valves are on the top of the fx5, there will be a couple of rubber rings and i would imagine one of these is missing or is broken. Although it will click and be secure, without these rings it will leak slightly and let in small amounts of air.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

+1 piairtool

Check the rubber seals, (stopers)
They could be broken ,not on properly, old and dry.

Im shure you can order replacements.

For now if that is the case, try to fabricate some plumbers tape and try to work it so it dont leak.

good luck


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

its brand new and its not the stoppers. They are seated correctly and thats the first thing I checked and they are new and uncracked. It isn't leaking much now, but next time I do tank maintance on the filter I'm going to see if they are sitting correctly and I'll know from there. Even before I started the filter up I double checked everything to make sure it would get a water tight seal because I'm anal like that. My guess is that there was too much air in the filter itself and after a few purges shes good cause like I said its stopped since then and I checked on it every 8-10 hours or so and after 48 hours the cloth wasn't wet anymore.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Air will not make the filter leak in anyway what so ever. If it is leaking there, its the seals one way or another. I would imagine one of the seals has moved down or slipped down


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

could be like i said my next filter clean I will check it out


----------

